# Confirmed Micron D9 DDR2 1066 sticks



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm trying to find out which 1066 sticks (1 or 2GB) are confirmed Micron D9's, other that Crucial Ballistix. If you know of any, please post them here. Thanks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 6, 2008)

http://ramlist.ath.cx/ddr2/

there you go.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

Also, anyone know which D9's are the best?


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 6, 2008)

Micron D9 "Fat Body" are the best D9 Set. http://www.geocities.com/a_andlcs/MEM/D9_01.JPG

- Christine


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmm, I've never seen the fat body ones, but I know the D9GMH chips will consistantly hit 1150MHz+ on 2.3-2.35v CL5


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fat Body are extremely rare they are no longer being manufactured, there is lists like this http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=77442 but companies Mushkin or OCZ most likely changed them in a revision, if you do happen to have a Fat Body kit you could probably sell it to the right overclocker for a chunk of change.

- Christine


----------



## btarunr (Mar 6, 2008)

This kit: http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=555


----------



## allen337 (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146677    . have these @ ddr2 1250 @ 5-5-4-10 timings and ddr2 1066 @ 4-4-4-10 with 2.4v. d9


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 6, 2008)

any stick that has D9gmh's and the brainpower PCB is the best.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 7, 2008)

allen337 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146677    . have these @ ddr2 1250 @ 5-5-4-10 timings and ddr2 1066 @ 4-4-4-10 with 2.4v. d9



I've been through enough Mushkins, that I can honestly say enjoy because you will kill them. Trust me.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 7, 2008)

btarunr said:


> This kit: http://www.mushkin.com/doc/products/memory_detail.asp?id=555




Most of mushkin performance ram they no longer make, or aren't able to make (including the 9200series). Something is going on over there.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm trying to find out which 1066 sticks (1 or 2GB) are confirmed Micron D9's, other that Crucial Ballistix. If you know of any, please post them here. Thanks!




Without a dought these are the ones to get. They kick ass. Confirmed d9's.
edit:You can use them as a comb also.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208343


----------



## allen337 (Mar 7, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I've been through enough Mushkins, that I can honestly say enjoy because you will kill them. Trust me.




I can tell you thats why we have a lifetime warranty, got these also ~~  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144096    . any they dont even come close to the mushkin i got, had the mushkin 6 months now without a hiccup.  ALLEN


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 7, 2008)

allen337 said:


> I can tell you thats why we have a lifetime warranty, got these also ~~  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144096    . any they dont even come close to the mushkin i got, had the mushkin 6 months now without a hiccup.  ALLEN



2.4v is out of warranty. I killed 3 sets at 2.3v. You will kill them my friend.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Without a dought these are the ones to get. They kick ass. Confirmed d9's.
> edit:You can use them as a comb also.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208343



I certainly considered this set. Those Axeram are awesome, but I'm looking for 4GB's and at $240, it's just not worth it to me.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> 2.4v is out of warranty. I killed 3 sets at 2.3v. You will kill them my friend.



I don't overvolt RAM much, after I killed my first couple sets of high end RAM years ago. If I can't get a set of sticks to the speed I want, I just go a little slower and tighten up the timings. I pride myself on getting the timings just right to maximize performance.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I'm going with a set of Mushkin Redlines:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146755


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I certainly considered this set. Those Axeram are awesome, but I'm looking for 4GB's and at $240, it's just not worth it to me.



The mushkins are a damn nice set. And you can't beat the price.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I don't overvolt RAM much, after I killed my first couple sets of high end RAM years ago. If I can't get a set of sticks to the speed I want, I just go a little slower and tighten up the timings. I pride myself on getting the timings just right to maximize performance.




+1 on that dude. ^ I'm always screwing around in bios with my ram.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been using these just about to send them back to newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145

I can get 4.02GHz with them with strap at 400.  Run kinda hot though so i guess ya would have to replace the cooler but the slide of with a little effort.


Now the Axe are back in stock i'll get some of those and hope they do not blow up lol.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2008)

I just ordered the Mushkin Redlines. I got another $15 off due to a past price matching issue, so I paid $123 for Redlines.


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I just ordered the Mushkin Redlines. I got another $15 off due to a past price matching issue, so I paid $123 for Redlines.




Sweet. Thats a good price for a 4 gig set.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I just ordered the Mushkin Redlines. I got another $15 off due to a past price matching issue, so I paid $123 for Redlines.



I always wanted a set of those...Congrats on getting 4 gigs for such a deal..

I remember a friend getting a 1 gig stick of DDR for $400, prices sure have come down.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mark how about I pimp you out 

- Christine


----------



## MKmods (Mar 7, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Mark how about I pimp you out
> 
> - Christine



Pimp away


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 7, 2008)

go to Vegas and hang on a corner with a sign like this. you are a Stallion built for Pimping 

- Christine


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL. Back on topic, please....


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here are our kits using d9's, since I seen ramlist.aut.cx posted, I wanted to post a correct list of our memory that uses d9's.


Modules using d9's are as follows
996525/996524 Redline 512 & 1024
996560 Xp2-9200's
996562(Discontinued) XP2-8500 2048
996536/996535 xp2-8500 512 & 1024
996561 (Discontinued) XP2-6400 2048
996523/996522 XP2-6400 512 & 1024
996564 (Discontinued) Hp2-6400 2048


----------



## infrared (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks gdogg


----------



## dolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Transcend AXE 2GB 800 MHz (are with MICRON D9GMH CHIPS) probably the best buy at the moment. 

I have the 1200+ Transcend AXE DDR2 version which is unique with it's 1200MHz, 5-5-5-15 at only 2.2V (definitely with MICRON D9GMH CHIPS) . I can confirm that it is true because I have 4 sticks x1GB. The memory is working stable at 1250MHz 5-5-5-15 at 2.3V.
All other brands listed like 1200MHz barely can support that speed and the rated voltage is 2.35-2.45V .


----------



## KBD (Mar 10, 2008)

gdogg said:


> Here are our kits using d9's, since I seen ramlist.aut.cx posted, I wanted to post a correct list of our memory that uses d9's.
> 
> 
> Modules using d9's are as follows
> ...



996523 is very hard to find, i just bought the last 2 GB (2x 1GB) kit from a online retailer 2 weeks ago, i was told that they are discontinued.


----------



## Greg0101 (Mar 10, 2008)

KBD said:


> 996523 is very hard to find, i just bought the last 2 GB (2x 1GB) kit from a online retailer 2 weeks ago, i was told that they are discontinued.



Not discontinued, we do have them going out in batches, just more rare now.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm glad I've got mine!! Never been more satisfied...

with RAM.


----------

